# My little hunter



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Corn cut and they straight away start grubbing up, no rest for the earth anymore, the mice don´t have a chance now as the bustards, kites and other birds of prey are about, I saw 6 storks following the plough, but they were too far off to film.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes a pair of storks almost stand in front of the plough near our garden. I have pics but never good ones. 

Ray.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Our Rough Collies never 'hunted' but our one and only Border used to dash into a hedge and reappear with a Pheasant or whatever.
Surprisingly they were never harmed.
Now a confession...I don't like mice but when we came back to the UK and purchased a property on a new rural estate there were a lot of mice about. Occasionally they got in the house so Glen was immediately shut in the room and his record was about 30 seconds before he barked to say 'Mission Accomplished'.
Happy days.:smile2:


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

It has been known for a mouse or three to get into our house, the Siemens man had to come to mend my oven (under guarantee) and when he took the back off there was a mouse stuck to the works. 
Another hid under our bed, we had 2 workmen here at the time and they lifted the bed up and Hans managed to capture it in a box.
Then there was a dreadful stink in the garage, we could see the nest right in the corner behind the cupboards we tried to trap it with cheese chocolate salami, no luck so Hans had to do a very cruel thing, 
when he managed to hook out the nest it was not a mouse, no cheese or meat would have tempted a field hamster :frown2:
Oh the joys of living in the country.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Still have mice but different location and through the kitchen window!


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Clever little thing, must have climbed up something to climb down into the hanging cage.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Just near enough to the conifers at the back.....I'm not allowed to move it away!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

When we had cats they would often bring in live mice as "presents". Once released into the house, however, the cat would completely lose interest as if to say "but it is yours now"  Most of our dogs could not be persuaded to get involved in the re capture of the little blighters, all, that is, except for Butch. Butch was a little mongrel about the size of a Corgi who had belonged to an elderly client at the vet practice where I worked at the time. He was as fat as butter and never went further than the street corner where she lived. When the client became too sick to even do that he was gifted to one of the vets. I said I would foster him. Being short, squat and dark brindle all over he was not wanted so we kept him. When a mouse was discovered in the house we would get Butch in to the room and shut the other dogs out. Once located, all we had to do was lift the sofa, or other piece of furniture, and he would grab it!


----------

